# Hear Ye Hear Ye Ricardo's now a 4th.....



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 19, 2002)

This past weekend Ricardo was promoted to 4th Degree Black by Al Tracy in Cincy!!

Ok, now the real training starts......... 

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Aug 19, 2002)

Congratulations Ricardo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *This past weekend Ricardo was promoted to 4th Degree Black by Al Tracy in Cincy!!
> *



That is GREAT Ric!!!  Proud of you my friend.  You deserve it.  

I don't know of anyone else more devoted to their art, and wanting to above all else spread the art by example with wisdom, humility and hard work.  

Bravo  :asian: 

dot


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 19, 2002)

Talked to the Man himself, that would be Ricardo, last week... Congratulated him, as I knew he would make the big time.  Now he has to get one of those cool Kenpo instructor cars!
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 19, 2002)

Way to go... I'm happy for you man.

Billy Lear


----------



## tunetigress (Aug 19, 2002)

Wow Ricardo!  Congratulations on receiving your fourth!  What a achievement for you!!!    :asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 19, 2002)

Did you finally break down and give him that 4th feather GD?

Well, anyways, congrats Ricardo  


:asian:


----------



## Roland (Aug 19, 2002)

Glad to see you move on up in the world.
You deserve it man!

:drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer


----------



## cdhall (Aug 20, 2002)

Congratulations, sir.


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2002)

Now I am jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wah:
Congratulations Bro!


----------



## Les (Aug 20, 2002)

Congratulations Ricardo.

Please post us a review of the test, from your point of view.
Tell us how you prepared immediately before, how you felt, and what was going through your mind.

Les


----------



## kenpo3631 (Aug 20, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 20, 2002)

Congrats sir!!! Nice work!!!!


----------



## Robbo (Aug 20, 2002)

Congradulations on the promotion, keep it up!

Rob


----------



## Kalicombat (Aug 20, 2002)

Congratulations Ricardo!!!!!!!! Awesome Job.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Congratulations Ricardo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Thank You Sir!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Thank You Ma'am!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *Talked to the Man himself, that would be Ricardo, last week... Congratulated him, as I knew he would make the big time.  Now he has to get one of those cool Kenpo instructor cars!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...



Than You Sir. I want a 94 caddy like DC!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *Way to go... I'm happy for you man.
> 
> Billy Lear *



Thank You Sir!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Wow Ricardo!  Congratulations on receiving your fourth!  What a achievement for you!!!    :asian: *



Thank You Ma'am:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Did you finally break down and give him that 4th feather GD?
> 
> ...



Thank You Sir! Still WAITING FOR THAT FEATHER!:soapbox:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *Glad to see you move on up in the world.
> You deserve it man!
> ...



Thank You Sir!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *Congratulations, sir. *



Thank You Sir!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Now I am jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wah:
> Congratulations Bro! *



Thank You Sir!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :asian: *



Thank You Sir!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *Congrats sir!!! Nice work!!!! *



Thank You Sir!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Robbo _
> 
> *Congradulations on the promotion, keep it up!
> 
> Rob *



Thank You Sir!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kalicombat _
> 
> *Congratulations Ricardo!!!!!!!! Awesome Job. *



Thank You Sir!:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 21, 2002)

Well I guess I have to be nice eh..*winks.. Great job Ricardo.. well deserved ~!
*S*

Tess


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *Congratulations Ricardo.
> 
> ...



Basically, it just covered the techniques, and just one of the empty hand katas. What made it a little tough, was that it was a 7am test, so I had to get up at 5:30 to get ready, review, and get packed. I was suffering from the air travel, as it bothered my ears, my legs were swelled some from the flight.

I'd spent several sessions with a partner fine tunning the techniques, and worked on particulars on the weapons forms. I wanted to be ready just in case he called for them.

I felt good afterwards, but I've also got to get back to the blackboard to pay some attention to some areas I've ignored.

Durring the test, I felt sharp, flowing, with no hesitation. I felt I was ready for anything Master Al might throw at me.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Well I guess I have to be nice eh..*winks.. Great job Ricardo.. well deserved ~!
> *S*
> ...



Thank You Ma'am!:asian:


----------



## KenpoDave (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> Durring the test, I felt sharp, flowing, with no hesitation. I felt I was ready for anything Master Al might throw at me.:asian: [/B]



Which is how Mr. Tracy described his test later.

I would add that the day before, Ricardo and the rest of us spent about 8 hours fine tuning the Tam Tui kata.  With the stances and transitions we worked, it was surprising that any of us could stand, and Ricardo managed an awesome belt test.

The true test, in my opinion, is that despite the pain and the "sprung thighs", he did it anyway.  And did it as if there was no pain or swelling.


Dave Hopper:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDave _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Nothing like a bunch of Alleve, and ice packs to pull you through!:waah:


----------



## Seig (Aug 24, 2002)

Tell the truth!  You were using Midol!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2002)

On a job well done.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Tell the truth!  You were using Midol! *



Hey, I ain't no wuss! Tess said so !


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *On a job well done.
> Jason Farnsworth *



Thank You Sir!


----------



## D.Cobb (Aug 25, 2002)

If I had been on sooner, I would have done this sooner....

CONGRATULATIONS SIR.

:asian: :asian: :asian: 

--Dave


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> 
> *If I had been on sooner, I would have done this sooner....
> 
> ...



Thank You Sir!


----------



## tonbo (Aug 26, 2002)

My apologies for the delay in this post, but I am a bit slow.....

Congratulations, sir, on a job well done.  

All the best to you!!

:asian:   :asian:   :asian: 

Peace--


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> *My apologies for the delay in this post, but I am a bit slow.....
> 
> ...



Thank You Sir!


----------



## Seig (Aug 27, 2002)

Ricardo, quit artificially inflating your post count wit a simple Thank you Sir/Ma'am...Either come up with a unique and witty rejoinder for each person or wait until they are all done congratulating you and do one large post!:bird::roflmao:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Ricardo, quit artificially inflating your post count wit a simple Thank you Sir/Ma'am...Either come up with a unique and witty rejoinder for each person or wait until they are all done congratulating you and do one large post!:bird::roflmao: *



They are ALL witty, and unique. After all, they are coming from yours truly!


----------



## Kirk (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> They are ALL witty, and unique. After all, they are coming from yours truly! *



heheheheh .... nice save


----------



## tunetigress (Aug 27, 2002)

Now to see some *real* post count inflation, go to the 'new school in London' thread, now they got Ric beat hands-down!


----------



## Seig (Aug 28, 2002)

I've not even looked at that thread, now I just may have to.


----------



## tunetigress (Aug 30, 2002)

Seig if you dare read that thread, be warned, that sucker is 15 pages long already!  :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Seig if you dare read that thread, be warned, that sucker is 15 pages long already!  :rofl: *


I read it and figured if I joined in, it would be another 12 pages long.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> I read it and figured if I joined in, it would be another 12 pages long. *



By all means join in.  The more the merrier!


----------



## tunetigress (Aug 31, 2002)

Yeah Seig, we can't let all those London Martial Arts people have all the fun so join right in.  It's almost as much fun as actually being there!   :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2002)

Remember, you  all invited me.  I take no responsibility for.......


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Remember, you  all invited me.  I take no responsibility for....... *



Watch your tongue, Sir!


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, go get your bifocals fixed, I said nothing untoward.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Oh, go get your bifocals fixed, I said nothing untoward. *



Hey, they're current! Just keeping you in check, since Tess won't!


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Hey, they're current! Just keeping you in check, since Tess won't! *


There is no need for anyone to keep me in check, I am appropriately behaved at all times.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> There is no need for anyone to keep me in check, I am appropriately behaved at all times. *



Hmmmmmm, that's not what a little birdie in Arizona told me!


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Hmmmmmm, that's not what a little birdie in Arizona told me! *


Well then, he obviously lied to you.:moon:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Hey, they're current! Just keeping you in check, since Tess won't! *



Hmmmms.... *watching and reading between the lines*


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Well then, he obviously lied to you.:moon: *



Mr. Conatser lie? I can't perceive that!


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> Hmmmms.... *watching and reading between the lines* *



Not to worry Tess, I'm on your side!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Not to worry Tess, I'm on your side! *



Ahhh good Ricardo.. You know what's good for you *smirks*


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2002)

You realize of course that Mr. Conatser will be here in a few weeks, don't you?


----------

